# ImageButton in ListView Item bei klick ändern



## art3mis (10. Jan 2018)

Hallo, es tut mir leid, falls es dieses Thema schon gibt, habe keines gefunden. Ich programmiere gerade eine Android App mithilfe von Android Studio und habe eine ListView, deren Items unter anderem aus ImageButtons besteht ( 3 ImageButtons für Bewertungen), meine Frage ist es, wie ich bei klick einer der Buttons genau diesen ändern kann, spricht ein anderes Image anzeigen lassen anstelle des alten. Ich hatte zwar einen Code gefunden, der das bewerkstellingen sollte, hat aber nicht geklappt.


----------



## truesoul (10. Jan 2018)

Hallo.

Dann zeig doch mal was du bis dahin versucht hast.

Aber normalerweise ganz leicht: 


```
final ImageButton btn = (ImageButton) findViewById(R.id.imageButton1);

btn.setOnClickListener(new View.OnClickListener() {
    @Override
    public void onClick(View v) {
        btn.setImageResource(R.drawable.imagebutton_image_2);

    }
});
```

Grüße


----------



## art3mis (10. Jan 2018)

Ich habe den Code verwendet:


```
public void DislikeClickHandler(View v)
{
    //get the row the clicked button is in
    RelativeLayout vwParentRow = (RelativeLayout) v.getParent();

    final int position = _ideaList.getPositionForView((RelativeLayout)v.getParent());

    ImageButton btn = (ImageButton) vwParentRow.getChildAt(position); ** Error zeigt diese Zeile als Fehlerhaft an
    btn.setBackgroundResource(R.drawable.dislikecolored_opt);
}
```


Da bekomme ich aber folgenden Error:
Caused by: java.lang.ClassCastException: android.support.v7.widget.AppCompatTextView cannot be cast to android.widget.ImageButton

Das war der einzige Code den ich im Internet finden konnte, ich muss halt irgendwie den einen ImageButton bekommen, der gerade geklickt worden ist, denn es gibt mehrere ListView Items, die die  selben buttons haben, wo sich das Bild aber nicht ändern soll.


----------



## IceEagle (29. Jan 2018)

Ist das, was du im Layout hast, denn wirklich ein ImageButton oder nur ein Button?


----------

